# Identifying my Cartier Santos 100



## Johann de Vries

Hello dear forum members

First of all, my name is Johann, i'm Dutch but i recently moved to Indonesia(I apologize for any bad spelling or grammar)

I found this forum searching the net for some information about how to identify and validate this watch i inherited from my mothers second husband

For what i can tell so far it is a Cartier Santos 100 but i don't know if it's genuine or not
I should mention that my stepfather was a respected watchmaker in back in Holland

I received this watch after he passed, from my mother
The biggest problem is that here, in Java Indonesia i can not find any official Cartier retailers nearby, so i thought to ask at this forum if there is any chance this watch is genuine and so it's worth the trip takin it to a official retailer

About the watch, i know it's old, but i don't know the exact age, i suspect the leather band is replaced somewhere along the way
The swordlike hands are luminous in the dark
It has a tiny swiss-made text on the bottom of the face
The watch itself has some weight, although i have not much to compare it with
Although old the metal shows no sign of fading or beeing plated

I think it's a chronograph because it has 3 small 'meters'(not sure what it's called in english) on the face
Here also comes my first question because after comparing it to many pictures on the internet this one always seem to have different scales compared to found pictured

From left to right these meters read the following scales(clockwise reading from top):7-1-2-3-4-5-6 , 24,4,8,12,16,20 and 12,2,4,6,8,10

It has a date indicator too

About the serial number, the strange thing is i can not find any except for a very small hand engraved number
the number reads 22473
the rest of the back engravings are :
santos 100
Cartier
1904-2004
AUTOMATIC-STAINLESS STEEL
WATER RESISTANT 100M330ft







































Any help or pointers are greatly appreciated

Regards,

Johann


----------



## Bud001

Santos 100 is not that old. From what i can recall they started this line less than a decade ago.


----------



## Watchbreath

It sure comes across as a fake.


----------



## Johann de Vries

Sorry for replying so late, but because of storm we have been without internet 2 days

Thanks for the replies, i'm guessing it's not worth a trip to the Cartier retailers


----------

